# Wasser riecht faul



## Nadinche83 (9. Juni 2006)

huhu, 

wie der Titel schon sagt, mein Wass riecht etwas faulig. An was könnte das liegen? 
Ich hab super klares Teichwasser dank meinem Filter. Hab ne Ucv Lampe dran. 

Das einzige was ich hab sind noch diese Fadenalgen, aber auch nicht übermäig viele. Stinken diese Algen so? 

Oder fault irgendeine Pflanze die so riecht?


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasser riecht faul*

Hi,

auch wenn es etwas spät ist... hier ein paar Gedanken von meiner Seite dazu.
Faulgase können auch aus Schlammablagerungen am Teichgrund kommen (falls vorhanden).
Algen und auch normale Pflanzen aus unseren Breitengraden stinken eigentlich nicht nach Fäulnis, solange sie nicht tatsächlich faulen.
Oder die abgetöteten Algen verrotten irgendwo im Teich/Filter!?


----------



## Nadinche83 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wasser riecht faul*

Hallo, 

danke für deine Antwort, jedoch hab ich den Geruchsauslöser ausfindig gemacht  
Kam von Nachbars Miniteich *g* da war wohl irgendwas, ist aber jetzt wieder weg.


----------

